# Adopting in Portugal



## Neil Johnson (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi

Does anyone know anything about or have experience of adopting children in Portugal via the social security system? Is it possible to do it if you're a non-national (British in our case) but living in Portugal under EU residency? Or must you wait until you've gained permanent residency (after five years)?

Any info much appreciated

Cheers
Neil


----------

